# Neue Instanz eines Objekts erzeugen - Konstruktor erhaelt Parameter.



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2010)

Hi,

Kann man eine neue Instanz eines Objekts erzeugen wenn der Konstruktor Parameter erhaelt? Die parameterlose newInstance() Methode kenne ich. Geht es auch mit Parameter?

Danke,
sb


----------



## Marco13 (9. Mrz 2010)

Joa, schau mal so bei Constructor (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2010)

Einer der Parameter des Konstruktors ist ein Array vom Typ ABC. Wie soll man dass dann waehrend dem Aufruf der Constructor-Methode machen?


----------



## Gast2 (9. Mrz 2010)

[c] T 	newInstance(Object... initargs) [/c]

nimmt eine Liste von Objects, also auch eine Array[]


----------



## sirbender (9. Mrz 2010)

Das erste Argument ist ein int und dann kommt ein Array vom Typ ABC


----------



## eRaaaa (9. Mrz 2010)

```
Constructor<Foo> cons = Foo.class.getDeclaredConstructor(int.class,ABC[].class);
	Foo instanz = (Foo) cons.newInstance(123456789, new ABC[]{new ABC()}); //int + Array
```

???:L


----------

